# Spitting and blowing rasberries



## Jeannie Bradley (Apr 27, 2021)

My intact male Nigerian dwarf goat who is about 18 mo old has begun to spit and blow raspberries and make weird sounds every time anyone comes near the enclosure..what is he doing and why? He didn’t used to do this..this has only begun since may of this summer..


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

This is what we call blubbering. It's a flirting tactic. You should not let him do it toward you, he might start thinking you are a doe (more than he does already 😉). I would recommend having a spritzer handy. It is probably happening now because the rut is starting. You may also notice him peeing on his front legs and face or making some strange noises. Love is in the air...😘


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Agreed with what was said. Most importantly do not let him do it to you. Its disrespectful


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Aw... he's in love!!! 
Too bad he's crushing on YOU! As the others have said, you'll need to put a stop to that or he'll not only become gross—he'll become aggressive as only a frustrated lover can be. 

Do you have other male goats that he hangs with? Do you plan on breeding him? If he's not a breeding goat and you are keeping him as a pet then you should get him wethered (neutered) as soon as possible and avoid all of this buck rut nonsense before it gets bad. It will make both your lives soooo much easier!


----------



## Jeannie Bradley (Apr 27, 2021)

How long is rut season?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

It usually lasts from July - February, give or take a few weeks.


----------



## Jeannie Bradley (Apr 27, 2021)

So..most of the year? If he started at the end of June..he will go until January or still February?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It isn't a guaranteed time. Since he is a Nigerian, it can be year round.


----------



## Jeannie Bradley (Apr 27, 2021)

He wasn’t doing all this silliness March through may..so maybe not year round


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nigerian are year round breeders but there is a peek time when this behavior is stronger. He's older this year too. I have two nigie boys and the older one, Kimchi, is definitely more into hearing his own love calls then Levi is lol. It just depends on each boy.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

So is this a working buck with breeding plans in his future?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Age also plays a roll. Just wait till he is 3. If he isn't going to be a breeding male, then I would get him wethered.


----------

